# Crossover Kabel zwischen Rechner und Router



## CheGuarana (24. April 2009)

So, die Uberschrift sagt eigentlich schon alles.
Geht das?
Mir ist mal i-wo zu Ohren gekommen, das aktuelle netzwerkkarten das irgendwie umwandeln können.

Falls das nicht geht muss ich mir jetzt noch einige bestellen.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. April 2009)

Sollte funktionieren, hatte ich selbst eine Zeit lang so


----------



## CheGuarana (24. April 2009)

Also du meinst es geht ja?
Aslo bei mir nicht...muss ich evtl eine Einstellung ändern?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. April 2009)

Ja das sollte funktionieren.
Wie du ja schon selber festgestellt hast können neuere Netzwerkadapter das "entkreuzen", die alten hingegen nicht.
Irgendwelche Einstellungen muss man dafür in der Regel nicht treffen.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. April 2009)

Geht dieses Entkreuzen denn mit einem Board von 2001? (VIA VT6103L PCI)


----------



## CheGuarana (24. April 2009)

So, nun funktioniert alles. 

Nur kommt mein Browser nicht ins Internet, wenn der Rechner gleichzeitig mit dem LAN (Router) verbunden ist, und nein es ist nicht der gleiche, denn einen verwende ich als LAN-Hub und mein WLAN Stick ist mit meinem Samsung Router verbunden, der über eine Internetverbindung verfügt.
Also meine Frage: "Wo ist die Einstellung um auszuwählen welche Verbindung der Browyer nutzen soll?".


----------



## fr33zZe (25. April 2009)

einfach mal wlan deaktivieren oder brauchst du das?


----------



## CheGuarana (25. April 2009)

Ja, das brauch ich das ist ja meine Internet connection.


----------

